# Scroll Saw Box



## Adam Fausch (Mar 25, 2017)

Made a scroll saw box. Oak and Purple Heart. Then about 10 coats of tung oil and a coat of paste wax. First scroll saw box and also first time using tung oil and trying to buff out with paste wax. So it's not perfect by any means.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 25, 2017)

Looks good to me. What will it be used for?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 25, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Looks good to me. What will it be used for?


and to me too! Good job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Adam Fausch (Mar 25, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Looks good to me. What will it be used for?




Thanks. I am not sure the use. I wanted to try to make one so I made it with out a use. 

My daughter asked for it though so she'll probably get it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD (Mar 25, 2017)

I like it! The finish looks really good to me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bwallac7 (Apr 3, 2017)

Looks nice man

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

